# Autozilla



## rapidboy (Oct 27, 2007)

Just thought i'd post a few (crappy camera phone) pic's.

Is that the done thing on this forum, do people like pics on here ?

I like pic's so here goes


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

You won't be getting any complaints about postings pics, there good


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice watch dude!

We love watch pics here









Andy


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

rapidboy said:


> Just thought i'd post a few (crappy camera phone) pic's.
> 
> Is that the done thing on this forum, do people like pics on here ?


yes, we like pictures!









welcome to the forum









Rich


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cool watch too.....

Ive lost count of the times Ive almost bought one...

I know what it is, I need to get rid of my Ecozilla then get one of these to fill my void......


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

man i like that watch.....how is the accuracy on them?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

they do look cool those.......


----------



## rapidboy (Oct 27, 2007)

Nono said:


> man i like that watch.....how is the accuracy on them?


I haven't checked to be honest I never check the accuracy of my watches, I'm not that bothered as long as they keep "reasonably" good time.

I bought this shortly after i bought my SD and to be honest i haven't worn it because I'm pretty smitten with the SD.

The idea was it was a big tough macho **** kicker of a watch to wear to the shooting range , in reality i like my SMP for the range and the SD for everything else.

I do need a beater for work and this is really too good so i will probably move this one on and get a cheapo quartz for work.

I kinda wish i had got this before the SD so i could have worn it a while, it's a seriously impressive piece and loads of wrist presence but the SD is.... well an SD and nothing else is getting a look in for the time being

I haven't flipped it yet because I'm hoping to find a justification for keeping it


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

looks like one of Jase's watches in the last pic, just after he dropped it.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Oi.......


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Great watch and mine was accurate. wears well for a bigun as its Ti... dont sell it to butterfingers tho... they look crap with dents


----------



## rapidboy (Oct 27, 2007)

JonW said:


> Great watch and mine was accurate. wears well for a bigun as its Ti... dont sell it to butterfingers tho... they look crap with dents


well im new so i need a link


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Links to butterfingers are not allowed on open forum, when you hit 50 posts Ill PM you with his contact details.....


----------



## rapidboy (Oct 27, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Links to butterfingers are not allowed on open forum, when you hit 50 posts Ill PM you with his contact details.....


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

PMSL!


----------



## rapidboy (Oct 27, 2007)

It was just to big so it had to go which is sad but now i have a space in the safe which is not sad, so what to fill it with ????


----------

